# Looking for a Sig Sauer P226 9mm Platinum Elite



## Hdw1679 (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone have one new or used they are looking to get rid of?

Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Store near me in MI had the .45 version for $1,100 a couple weeks ago. Target Sports in Keego Harbor (near Pontiac).

Quite a beautiful gun. Google em', call and see if they'll ship to your lgs/ffl.

Heard they stopped production, what's out there is out there.


----------



## Hdw1679 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks, down in Houston. I have only seen one available on gunbroker and it was $1300+. Everywhere else is sold out. Looking to see if someone is trying to move one quickly.


----------



## Hdw1679 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

Hdw1679 said:


> Bump.


Does the 'platinum' elite actually contain platinum in it's construction?

Or is the name just about marketing?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

corksil said:


> Does the 'platinum' elite actually contain platinum in it's construction?
> 
> Or is the name just about marketing?


No, its just marketing.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, not platinum... but the sides of the slide are highly polished, like shiny, reflective platinum.

Pics really don't do it justice... in person, it is quite stunning.

If I run across one again, I may have to scoop it up. Only reason I didn't last time is because I was still hunting down my Tac Ops.


----------

